# Lap band removal



## lindacoder (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought I recently read somewhere that you should not bill a lap band removal (CPT 43774) when you convert to a Roux-en-Y (CPT 43644).  I know there are no edits out there stating otherwise but I need to find in writing that it should not be billed separately.  Anyone have any ideas where to look???

Thanks


----------



## Lujanwj (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd bill it.  You have CCI to fall back on.  Seems like separate work.  If you get a denial request policy and there's your proof.  Otherwise you might be searching for something that doesn't exists.  Just a suggestion


----------

